# [S] PC u. Xbox Spiele [V] Risen, Crysis u. Borderlands



## arctosa (28. Februar 2010)

Ich suche folgende Spiele (PC):
Dragon Age: Origins
Mass Effect (Die Standard, wenns nicht anders geht auch die EA Classic Version)
Call of Duty 5
Assassin's Creed
Fallout 3
The Witcher
und für die XBOX:
Halo 2
anbieten könnte ich:
Risen(Promo Version, dh. nur die SpieleDVD in einer Slimline CD-Hülle)
Crysis Collectors Edition
Borderlands
Am liebsten würde ich tauschen, ein Verkauf ist aber auch möglich.


----------



## TinoZeros (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

hi ich habe bald Mass Effect 2 ,denke mal mitte nächster Woche aufjedenfall,was würdest du denn bieten?


----------



## arctosa (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

Da richt ich mich erst mal nach dir, was willst du denn dafür haben?


----------



## TinoZeros (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

ich würde dir 28 inkl. Versand vorschlagen,geb dir aber die Woche dann noch Bescheid wenns ok ist für dich


----------



## arctosa (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

Hmm man bekommts ja schon für 36 inkl. auf amazon, 25 inkl. und wir sind im Geschäft


----------



## TinoZeros (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

genau wie man es bei amazon gebraucht nich für unter 30 bekommt  also ich bleib bei 28 inkl.,kannstes dir ja überlegen


----------



## arctosa (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

nagut um die 3€ streit ich mich nicht würds dann für 28 nehmen


----------



## TinoZeros (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

alles klar ich meld mich dann mitte der Woche bei dir


----------



## arctosa (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

*push*


----------



## eXitus64 (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

ich hätte halo 2 + Halo2: Multiplayer- Karten Paket (xbox) im angebot    

  halo 1 (xbox) und 3 (xbox360) hätte ich auch noch


----------



## arctosa (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

Hätte nur Interesse an Halo 2, was willst du dafür haben?


----------



## FiredBullet (21. März 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

würde dir mass effect für 30 euro geben. überlegs dir...


----------



## arctosa (22. März 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

Meinst du Mass Effect 2?
 Das hab ich nämlich schon ich hätte gerne das 1er


----------



## arctosa (27. März 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

*push*


----------



## chr15714n (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

Hi,

würdest du Borderlands gegen Mass Effect 1 - Erstausgabe tauschen?

Gruß und PM plz


----------



## arctosa (8. April 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

*push* alles noch da


----------



## Kruesae (20. April 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

was willst du für Risen haben?


----------



## arctosa (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

*push*


----------



## arctosa (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

*push*


----------



## arctosa (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins u. Halo 1& 2*

*push*


----------



## hibbicon (22. Mai 2010)

arctosa schrieb:


> Risen(Promo Version, dh. nur die SpieleDVD in einer Slimline CD-Hülle)Crysis Collectors Edition
> Borderlands
> Am liebsten würde ich tauschen, ein Verkauf ist aber auch möglich.


***
** Welche Version von Borderlands ?


----------

